# Dinner Tonight



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2005)

Finally had the last of the pulled pork from Q-Ganza...still as good as the original day!  God bless the FoodSaver!!





Ribs tomorrow with the new rib rack courtesy of Bruce!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2005)

Used mine tonight Greg, it worked great. Three racks of baby backs.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2005)

I did 2 - 8.75lb. shoulders yesterday. 1 1/4 I pulled and brought to my associations BBQ, the other 3/4 I left at home for my 2 kids and some of there friends. Well when I got home, 4 people ate the 3/4 shoulder I left for the kids, I mean the whole thing! Should have been able to feed 8 -  10 people with what I had left home!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 8, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Finally had the last of the pulled pork from Q-Ganza...still as good as the original day!  God bless the FoodSaver!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now why would you want to ruin perfectly good pork by putting that tomato sludge all over it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":kgi6l37y]Finally had the last of the pulled pork from Q-Ganza...still as good as the original day!  God bless the FoodSaver!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now why would you want to ruin perfectly good pork by putting that tomato sludge all over it?[/quote:kgi6l37y]

He needs some Scotts on them sammies!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 8, 2005)

Damn right!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 8, 2005)

You might change your mind if you tasted it...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 8, 2005)

Put it on spaghetti where it belongs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Put it on spaghetti where it belongs.



Speaking of that I was watching BBQ w/Bobby Fag this weekend and they had some joint on there that specialized in BBQ Spaghetti.  I'll see if I can find more info on it and post it.  But it really looked gross if you ask me.   

BTW,  tomato vs. vinegar based Q sauce  :pop:


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 8, 2005)

I just bought a Food Saver this weekend FINALLY. Did 6 split chickens and vacuumed most! Best damn chicken I ever did! Brined em and took the pit up to about 300 for two hours. mmmmmmmmm! Juicy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 8, 2005)

Woody you're gonna love the foodsaver, it will also save you money.  Cook a bunch when you fire up the pit, and eat for weeks!  However, it leads to not cooking as often.  :-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I just bought a Food Saver this weekend FINALLY. Did 6 split chickens and vacuumed most! Best damn chicken I ever did! Brined em and took the pit up to about 300 for two hours. mmmmmmmmm! Juicy!



Don't you know that brining is taboo??  :taunt:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you wrap in foil!!! #-o  #-o  #-o  [-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't brine smaller individual pieces, but I do whole chicks or turks. Makes em juicy I swear!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I don't brine smaller individual pieces, but I do whole chicks or turks. Makes em juicy I swear!



There's no reason to brine turkeys, haven't you learned anything from this board Woody???  We do tons every year and they come out so juicy you'll need a bib to eat them.  As soon as the pop-up timer goes off we pull them, they are absolutely perfect EVERYTIME.   8-[


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 10, 2005)

When my chicken or turkey gets dried out, I just brine them after they're cooked. They come out so juicy !!!!!

 :!:   Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> When my chicken or turkey gets dried out, I just brine them after they're cooked. They come out so juicy !!!!!
> 
> :!:   Al



Great idea Al, I've done that with butts and brisket before but never thought about poultry!!  Gonna try it soon!  :winkie:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2005)

I hope Greg starts a new section on brining!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I hope Greg starts a new section on brining!



Me too, I just brined a carrot!  Wow, it was fantastic!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 10, 2005)

_*Good job guys...2 threads locked in 1 day...how about staying on topic in the cooking sections!!! :-X*_


----------

